# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Pumpin Iron Special Edition?

## Mr. Trenton

Hey, has anyone seen the new Pumpin Iron Special Edition because I was thinking of buying it but about a month ago when I wen on Amazon to see if they had it and to see the date it comes out, some people on there already rated it even though it wasn't released yet. They said that its not as good as the original and the weed smoking and the negative comments Arnold was making to Lou and all that shit wasn't in it because Arnold doens't want it to make him seem bad as a politic now. I'm not sure if its true or not but if anyone has any info on it I'd really appreciate it so I can know if I should buy the original off Ebay then. Thanks.

----------


## HybridWideAngle

Even though its illegal  :EEK!:  i got mine off of kazaa. Has arnold w/ the joint at the end and everything. The quality is low tho because its ripped from a VHS. I would get the dvd though. Who cares if its missing a few parts still the quality is better.

----------


## mass junkie

Its all there bro....even all the footage that didnt make it to the original......def worth it....much clearer than the old vhs version....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Trenton

Thanks, i just got it and its all there.

----------


## big daddy k de

i just got it whatcher the whole thing last night it was great :-)

----------


## the dent depot

I preordered it quite a while back on amazon. They sent me an email on the 10th saying it had been shipped....so I hope to get it today.....

----------


## the dent depot

Ok, got it...watched it, and it fucking rocks! Nothing edited out. Arnold admits the weed was real and that he was on the sauce at the time....cool as shit.

D

----------


## LostUp

I have to get this, I never saw pumping Iron b4

----------


## the dent depot

You know what would be cool...if someone on here could freeze frame the segment where Lou is taking his "vitamins", and zoom in on the labels. I'd bet there was a bottle or 2 of D-bols on that dresser. 

Anyone have the software and/or the desire to try?

D

----------


## big daddy k de

i bet there is some D-bol on there ... it is the brakefast of champs

----------


## mr.lean

dent depot a lot was edited man there was 90 hours of footage shot a lot of increminating stuff go to the smokinggun.com, there was a interview where he said he admired hitler and a scene where they take steroids and they talk about it, in 84 he bought the rights and changed a lot of stuff

----------

